
Add-Art: Art replaces ads - _pius
http://visitsteve.com/work/add-art-art-replaces-ads/
======
allenp
So you can replace advertisements for art that takes you to a web site where
you can buy their art? Hijacking ad space on the client side side-steps all
the legal issues I've seen with this happening at the ISP level. What is
interesting to me is that the people who download this plugin are self
selecting themselves to the artists as people that like/enjoy art.

Who is going to be the first to make the "organic" web browser that uses this
same thing to replace existing ads with relevant organic only labels?

------
indigoshift
Just installed it--I was curious to see how they handled the image sizing. As
an artist, nothing bugs me more than other people's lack of consideration for
the aspect ratio of the original art.

I'm happy to say that nothing was stretched or otherwise mangled in order to
fit in the ad space. Looks like they use a little cropping, but that's about
it.

